# What rolling stock are you keeping an eye out for?



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not bought anything since early May. Very restrained for me.
I did buy a couple cars this week. They are due to be delivered today.
I will post them in "photo of the day" later today. I bought my first Search Light
car. Its a 934. Looks nice in the photos. A 934 did not come with a generator.
I am going to buy a search light car with a generator and run it with mine.
A search light needs a generator. I am also getting a 605 log car. I have plenty
of log cars but it came with the 934. I lost some auctions lately. Finished second.
Tried to buy a nice 984 NH boxcar. I want a 984 and a 982 State of Maine car.
Right now I can not think of any cars I really want. Well, ones I can afford. I still
need some PRR passenger cars for my E8s.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have two Legacy Pacific’s on order from the last Lionel catalog, I hope they arrive before Christmas. Just in case anyone was thinking about my Christmas gift this is on my wish list. I regret not buying it when it was cataloged.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not run across any of those Tom. Don't count on one for Christmas.

Pics of my new cars will be tomorrow. Got people coming over any minute now.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Guess I need to put it on my list for Santa.
Whoever purchased the ones that were sold seem to want to keep them.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Santa might be your only hope.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I was looking for a "Freight Sounds" car. I think mo-pac posted that some were available at Charles Ro at a substantial discount.( I did not know they existed) Of course, I missed the boat on those. I will keep my eye out.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

C100 said:


> I was looking for a "Freight Sounds" car. I think mo-pac posted that some were available at Charles Ro at a substantial discount.( I did not know they existed) Of course, I missed the boat on those. I will keep my eye out.


Port Lines and Pikesville Models both have plenty in stock.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I will check that out. Thank you for the reply


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Charles Ro still has the FreightSounds cars in stock, $95ea. I have four on the layout. Once the volume is turned down they are a nice addition.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

While we are waiting to see Mopac’s new acquisitions here are reposts of four FreightSounds boxcars on the layout.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

One more picture. This is the underside of a FreightSounds boxcar that shows the three controls plus a neat feature not described in the catalog by Lionel. On each truck there is what looks like a black suitcase standing on end between the brass axle wipers. These are the LED’s that create a realistic simulated sparking at the rails.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Those are great looking boxcars.

I got some track out to put on the wall for some pics. Lol, and then put it away. I figured we have all seen a log car and
a search light car. And ditched the project.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, I suppose you are correct.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

AmFlyer said:


> One more picture. This is the underside of a FreightSounds boxcar that shows the three controls plus a neat feature not described in the catalog by Lionel. On each truck there is what looks like a black suitcase standing on end between the brass axle wipers. These are the LED’s that create a realistic simulated sparking at the rails.
> 
> View attachment 564155


Thank you for taking the time to post those pictures.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, I have reconsidered showing my 2 new cars to me. They each have something unusual about them. I will explain with the pics. The sun needs to come around a bit for better pics. I don't know if a previous owner boogered these cars or if Gilbert built them this way. I am hoping you or someone out there could enlighten me.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just got done looking at the Gilbert Gallery. I can not believe how many different versions of
the floodlight car has been made between Gilbert and Lionel. It appears my floodlight car is
not unusual. Seems to be a 1953 model.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

After looking at log cars on the Gilbert Gallery my log car is not unusual either. It too seems
to be a 1953 model. There is just a lot I do not know about Gilbert cars. Lots of variations.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You are right about a lot of variations during the production of those cars. I have a few of them but not all the variations.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Having trouble getting these pics on Tom. Very dark skies and pouring the rain. I will get them on sometime. Just to show the guys these variations that I had not seen before and maybe they have not seen either. I have 5 or 6 log cars but this new one has something my others don't.


----------



## Bobby pitts (Aug 5, 2021)

First post! 
I like to scratch build freight cars, particularly tank cars! I'm working on a small car that hauls really nasty stuff! I'll post photos when I'm done!

Nice to be here, Bobby AKA, tankcarsrule!


----------



## Bobby pitts (Aug 5, 2021)

Ok, I'm old! I didn't see the huge S! I'm in HO, so excuse the ring!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Bobby, welcome to the forum. Please do show some of your work.
Who don't like tank cars?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Model Train Forum! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, I got my pics. Here are my 2 new cars. A 605 log car and a 934 search light car.










Each car had something I had not seen.
The log car has what I call a brake wheel tower. If more Gilbert flat cars had them there would
be much fewer brake wheels missing. Plus it keeps the logs from sliding back too far.
This car was converted to knuckle coupler.










The search light car has a road number on the flat car 42597 and a car number 934 on top.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe all the sheet metal flatcars with a brake wheel had that tower structure. Unlike the thick base diecast or resin/pressed wood cars there was no other way to hold it to the base. Here is a picture of a 606 crane car with the same tower support for the brake wheel.
I also think all the 634 and 934 cars had 42597 stamped on the side. Here is a picture of a plastic chassis 1947 634 with the number.


----------

